# I think im due for a new sig, 3000 credits for the maker.



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

OK so I want a John Alessio Sig.


you cna use these pics
















middle










im thinking something like a red and white canada theme with some black mixed in,

dont need an avy

John "The Natural" Alessio is the title

try to put mmawrestler on as well

winner gets 3000 credits. and mad reps


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll definatly get something in, Im really digging the colors in your picks.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here bro.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

bump, so guys whats the status so far?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> bump, so guys whats the status so far?


I got you bro don't worry. Probably late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Here's what I made:


dude, that looks awsome, thanks alot broraise01:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Here's what I made:


Donkey punch, that is definitely the best sig you have made so far. Nicely done good sir!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. And mmawrestler, don't worry about credits, it' on me. Forgot to say it before. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

lol who negrepped me?, i did pay him anyways


----------

